# Replacement for my VZW Galaxy Tab 7?



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out which tablet to buy next. I want it to have all the features my VZW tab has now, plus hopefully at least some of the following:

1. HDMI port

2. USB port

3. Much faster CPU/GPU

I'm happy with what I have now, except mainly for speed. I like the size of a 7" tablet so I don't want to go larger. I really just want a faster version of the Galaxy Tab 7 with added ports. Any suggestions?


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

That samsung galaxy tab 2has great specs plus it's on sale... That's awesome for the size but hard to pass up the Asus transformer Prime. Bigger yes but quad core is so much fun to play with.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

rjumawan said:


> That samsung galaxy tab 2has great specs plus it's on sale... That's awesome for the size but hard to pass up the Asus transformer Prime. Bigger yes but quad core is so much fun to play with.


I would love a quad-core tablet, but I don't really want a tablet larger than 7" because I like being able to fit it in a pocket, hold it with one hand, etc. In fact I think the galaxy tab is pretty heavy for its size and I wouldn't mind a lighter tablet to be honest. People seem iffy about 7 inch tablets because they're too close to smartphones and too far from netbooks, but to me they're the ideal size because they're almost as portable as a phone but have enough screen to do things better.


----------



## Dmcgrath009 (Oct 17, 2011)

What about the nexus 7 ?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

Dmcgrath009 said:


> What about the nexus 7 ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


No rear-facing camera









It's important for my job that the tablet has a decent rear camera with an LED flash.

Basically the 7" form factor, the camera and GPS are the most important things, but I also want more ways to connect devices than the Galaxy Tab 7 has. HDMI would be really great, as would USB.


----------



## rjumawan (Sep 13, 2012)

The galaxy tab 2 is 7inches running dual core plus the accessories avaible for it are all compatible. Up to you. Gl and enjoy whatever you decide to get buddy

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## McMick (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm currently looking at the T-Mobile Springboard. It seems to do everything I want it to do and it's a dual-core. My neigbor just ordered one and he's going to let me play around with it to be sure. I'll post another reply to this thread once I've had a hands-on!


----------

